# HTML-Sonderzeichen



## Smily0412 (14. November 2007)

hoi,
Ich habe einen Text, bei dem Sonderzeichen als HTML-Sonderzeichen dargestellt sind.

Also aus "&" wird z.B. "&amp;"

Gibts eine Klasse, mit der ich die Texte einfach decoden kann?

thx,
Smily0412


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (14. November 2007)

Moin!
Schau mal hier:
http://commons.apache.org/lang/api-release/org/apache/commons/lang/StringEscapeUtils.html#StringEscapeUtils()

Und zwar die Methode unescapeHtml()

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

